# Slingbox and the VIP722



## tollhaus (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been trying to get my Slinbox Classic setup with my VIP722. I wanted to hook it up via Coax and use it to control TV1. When I hook the coax up via splitter, though, the satelitte reception is lost immediately, as if there is some sort of short. Any ideas? I can try setting it up with A/V cables, but I figured since the coax in was there on the Slingbox, that'd be the easiest.

I guess what I need to know is: where along the line do I split the coax to get it to the Slingbox? There are diplexers and other splitters between the wall (out to the LNB on the dish) and the 722 box.

I did find this thread to get the remote set up correctly, but I didn't find anything about getting the wiring set up. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113265


----------



## kwd57 (Jul 31, 2002)

The cable would hook up to the TV1 output. Your a little unclear on what you are describing, but It may be your slingbox is not set to the correct channel that your modulated output is set to on the 722. I would use the A/V cables instead. Don't hook anything else up to the cables from the dish.


----------



## tollhaus (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks. There are 3 Coax jacks on the back of the 722. Two are for the Dish inputs (Tuner 1 and Tuner 2) and the third is coax out (both tuners, I assume). 

I try splitting that, but as soon as the coax contacts the Slingbox Coax in, the on screen display (TV1) goes to "Lost Sat Reception, Now on Step 1 of 5" or whatever that message is.

I'll try it with the A/V cables, it'll just take me splitting the audio out, since that is already going to TV1 alongside the component cables. 

I still want to split the Coax, though, so that I can watch tuner 2 on the TV that is by the box (TV1) via coax. Should I split it between the diplexers and the wall? That's what I tried before.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

No. The splitter goes before the diplexers. Coax out to splitter and then one side of splitter to the diplexer and the other side to the slingbox.


----------



## tollhaus (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks. I'll give that a shot.


----------

